# Totalled my Car...



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..if it was totalled before they flipped it back over, it is now. Wanted to get pictures, but the police were..rather rude, I have to say.

I dropped my mum off at the hospital so she could check in for her surgery and was going back down the hill to get my nana. Went around a bend going the speed limit (maybe 5 under) and hit something near the white line to the shoulder and swerved toward the huge cliff, countersteered toward the hill on the opposite side and my back end spun around, went up the hill and flipped my car.

I have no idea if I passed out or not..I remember saying, "Ah sh!t..." when I hit the hill and realized I was going to flip and then trying to hold myself off my head and unbuckling and crawling out to a lady on the phone with 911.

I'm now sitting in the emergency room waiting for xrays of my neck since it's sore. :/

My mum is going to try and kill me when she comes out of surgery and realizes I totalled the car. There was nothing more that I could do though. I was going the speed limit and paying attention to the road.

I have no idea what I'm going to do with getting to the barn for the vet, getting to work, etc..I'm screwed, and not only am I possibly hurt, my pride and joy is totalled. :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow. I think you should be thinking more on the 'at least I turned away from the cliff' side of things rather than the 'I totaled my car'. Hope you're okay! I'm sure your mother will just be glad you're not totaled. I hope you have insurance though.

You sound like you've gotten off easy though. I've only been in one car accident, and it was only a little fender bender. I ended up with a busted knee and whiplash.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..I already thought the "atleast I turned away from the cliff" side of things, now I'm at the "I totalled my baby" side of it.

I'm sure she will be happy I'm not totalled myself, but I have a feeling I'll hear about how horrible a driver I am, etc as well for the next year.

I do have insurance..I'm hoping I'll get a check for the ER visit as well from the insurance..but if not, $150 copay is definitely worth my well-being.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Iseul, cars can be replaced but people cannot. So glad you walked away from the accident.

I totaled my beloved truck last year. In fact, the anniversary of the accident was Sunday. I'd only had Bertha about 8 months. I also walked away from the accident, as did the other driver whom I hit. 

I now have a new truck, and have put everything behind me. Court went well (the accident was totally my fault), and I'm not really twitchy anymore when I drive the road where I had the accident.

Glad to hear you're fine. You'll find another car, but your mother can't find another daughter.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HorseForum is going to look like a bunch of bad drivers what with everyone admitting...lol

I also wrote my car in November, and I remember (well, I don't actually remember. I remember being told I said this or that) being in the ER waiting surgery and making comments about my car, when everyone else was just glad I was alive. 
I think your mom will just be glad you're okay. As everyone said, cars are replaceable, kids are not. 

As for getting to the barn in the meantime, is there someone else there you could car pool with?


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Iseul, cars can be replaced but people cannot. So glad you walked away from the accident.
> 
> I totaled my beloved truck last year. In fact, the anniversary of the accident was Sunday. I'd only had Bertha about 8 months. I also walked away from the accident, as did the other driver whom I hit.
> 
> ...


Were you driving like your screen name?? LOL

I still have big issues driving in the dark now, and am a complete mess on bad roads. I got caught once on a horrible section, passed four accident, and the road was covered in that half frozen slush/ice and I couldn't go any faster then 40km/h. I think I almost caused more accidents so I think I'll just avoid driving under those conditions for some time.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

So glad to hear you are ok! With something as normal and common as driving, it's easy to become so relaxed we forget the risks involved.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Were you driving like your screen name?? LOL


:rofl:

Actually, no. I was going _under_ the speed limit, which is probably why I didn't kill myself or the other driver. :-|

I'm just glad she wasn't litigious, and that I have a Rolls Royce insurance plan. All her medical bills were covered, she got book value for her vehicle, I got book value for mine, and my insurance was not only NOT cancelled, but I got a discount this year for only having had one accident in the 22 years I've been with them. 

The truck I have now is an exact twin of Bertha, so it's like I never lost her at all. Velma even had almost the exact same mileage as Bertha when I bought her. Totes deja vu, man! :wink:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I just moved to this barn on saturday and only know Copperhead, who can't go up too often when she has her daughter. I have a ride from my boyfriend who is glad I'm alive today to the barn..and tomorrow Copper said she'll pick me up on the way if she can get in for the vet call as well to give Raina a once over.

I'm really hoping that State Farm intends on getting me a new car somehow..work is going to kill me, lol. And mum's happy I'm alive, but she keeps telling me how horrid a driver I am :/ She doesn't want me driving her car now since I flipped mine, so not sure what I'll be doing.

I got Vicodin for pain..but I didn't even fill the perscription. If I can't drive while taking them, I'll suffer the pain with some ibuprofen, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's just a car, you have insurance and you are not seriously hurt, PHEW!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Iseul, it's too late for this accident, but you might want to consider putting rental car coverage on your insurance for the future. I've had it for years, and it really paid off last year when I HAD to get to work while shopping for another truck.

This is what Bertha looked like after the accident, and the last picture is my new truck, Velma. Exact twin, down to the same features.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, now I know you weren't racing... It was a Ford.  :lol:


Iseul, they should pay you out for your car, use that as a down payment or purchase, depends what you want. I think I got mine back in a couple of weeks. 
You guys must be liberal with pain killers. You'd get ad advil and they'd tell you to go home here. I had to break my entire left side to anything stronger, and then they still took me off them within three weeks!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Well, now I know you weren't racing... It was a Ford.  :lol:


Imma cut you, man! No dissin' my Ford! :evil: :wink:

Iseul, you might also want to add towing to your insurance as well, and drop your deductible as low as possible. All of that will help in the future if you have another accident, or need windshield replacement/repair. My deductible is $250, and $100 if I need a windshield replacement. Windshield repair is covered completely.

WSA, as long as she didn't have a loan on the vehicle they'll send the check to her. If she has an active loan, that money goes to the lienholder. Another thing to consider is GAP insurance. Saved my butt last year, since insurance only paid book value and the loan payoff was higher than that.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yikes scary stuff! Really glad your not super injured! I was in a 4 car pile up on the freeway last march and that left me with many many problems. 

Hopefully the insurance is good to you and you get a new car  I was driving my moms old suberau in my accident (not my fault) and it was so totalled!! I got her a brand new off the lot 2012 subaru forester in her favorite color


----------



## jinx1990 (Nov 17, 2012)

I would worry about your mom being upset-I bet she'll be thankful that your ok!!  When I totaled my truck a couple years ago I was terrified to call my dad. Well the convo when something like this.

Are you okay?
Yeah, Dad I'm ok.
Was anyone else hurt?
No, I just hit the embankment.
Is the truck ok?
I think I totalled it Dad. *sobbing*
Long pause....
Is the tool box ok?!

The truck is gone but the toolbox is still sitting on the deck today waiting until my dad buys another truck that will fit it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Glad to hear you are ok and sorry this happened to you.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Geeze, sounds like quite the accident! 
I'm glad to know you suffered no serious injuries.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

SR, I believe we do have rental car coverage, I don't believe it covers me because I'm only 18/19 though (and you have to be 21 or 23 I believe).

I have towing and my copay will be nothing for my ER visit.

I think my mum has a personal loan and not a car loan for it..hopefully, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Iseul, if she's using the car as collateral for the loan it doesn't matter what type of loan it is; the money will be paid to the lienholder on record.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear you're okay. I've had the displeasure of having two cars totaled while I was driving. Both in rather minor accidents where only my car was left not functioning on the side of the road. 

The first accident was my fault, the second was not. Oddly enough I got blamed more for the second one. My step-father didn't want me driving anything of theirs. Even though I had been stopped when someone rear ended me, so I was no way at fault. 

Honestly for my first accident it was a major hit to my pride more than anything. I've always valued my driving skills and considered myself a good, safe driver. It took a long time for me to feel that way again. 

Just glad you're okay and the insurance should take care of most of everything so you can get back on your feet. Both times I had about a month between getting my money then finding a new car.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

SR, I don't believe the car is collateral for the loan if she took a personal one (she did with one of the cars, not sure which).

My car can start, all liquids are just drained and the windshield is shattered. Figured out about 5 hours later that there was a piece of glass in my eye that the ER didn't see with their little machine, had to get it out myself.

But..not sure when I'll be able to drive again though, I've been shaking since I got in the car with my boyfriend..I'm terrified...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> Well, now I know you weren't racing... It was a Ford.  :lol:


 

woah now! woah! First On Race Day chicka. cant be beat!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Well that's good, then.

As far as being terrified, that's completely understandable. I HAD to drive the very next day when I got the rental as I'm an adult and have responsibilities, but I was really punchy for at least 6 to 7 months afterward.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Imma cut you, man! No dissin' my Ford! :evil: :wink:


Sorry, it slipped out... 
I was raised that way! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> woah now! woah! First On Race Day chicka. cant be beat!


No. No, no, no. 
You got it all wrong. 

Fixed Or Repaired Daily.
Found On Road Dead
Fast Only Rolling Downhill
Fails On Race Day
Failure Of Research Development 
Factory Ordered Road Disaster
First On Recall Day
For Old Retired Dudes

Driver Returned On Foot

Sorry Speedy. :lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

See..I'll have to drive either tomorrow or wednesday regardless..I definitely want someone to come with me..but it may not happen. Vet is coming out tomorrow (not today thank god, not sure how well Alahna does with shots, and I'm not sure I'd be able to hold her right now, haha) and my little brother has a lift off. Mum can't drive because of her surgery and pain pills. 

I'm gonna stop back at my insurance place and ask about a rental until I can get a check (since car is so obviously totalled, the frame is wavy..lol) and a new vehicle..but I may be stuck with mum's car that is so jerky on the pedals and steering it makes me sick.

There's a nice truck on craigslist that I'd love to have if it's still listed by that time..a lovely red/black dodge with a tow package, just has a decent amount of miles on it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> No. No, no, no.
> You got it all wrong.
> 
> Fixed Or Repaired Daily.
> ...


You're a dodge person arent you.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I seem to be finding new injuries all day..both knees are bruised from the steering wheel, back and shoulders are done for (can't even lay down now..), and there's a giant lump on my head where I slammed myself onto the roof.

Blehh, can't even lay down and relax at all.. ;;

Oh, and it occasionally hurts to exhale too, yay, haha.


BUT, on the bright side, I'm alive, have full coverage on towing and ER visit after an accident, and my brother actually said it was okay and he wasn't ****ed he has to wear a pair of jeans to school tomorrow that he's already worn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Bruises will probably keep popping up the next couple days.

Glad you're not more seriously injured though!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> You're a dodge person arent you.


How'd you know? LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Iseul said:


> I seem to be finding new injuries all day..both knees are bruised from the steering wheel, back and shoulders are done for (can't even lay down now..), and there's a giant lump on my head where I slammed myself onto the roof.
> 
> Blehh, can't even lay down and relax at all.. ;;
> 
> ...


Wait a day or two, the worst of the pulled muscles will appear. Probably feel like you got hit by a train. 
I had my accident in November and the other day I found a peice of my wind shield in my ear.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Iseul having been in a few *coughyesmultiplecough* roll overs, I highly, highly suggest going to a chiropractor. 

I agree with WSA on the Ford stuff and I'm not a Dodge person  . lol Heck Chevy's just took the top two at Daytona!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

NdAppy said:


> Iseul having been in a few *coughyesmultiplecough* roll overs, I highly, highly suggest going to a chiropractor.
> 
> I agree with WSA on the Ford stuff and I'm not a Dodge person  . lol Heck Chevy's just took the top two at Daytona!



No driving with you! :shock: LOL
I'm both! I also own a Chevelle. ;-)


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol the roll overs have all been in my mud drag truck. Crappy timing and bad luck. All times flipped it back over and drove it off. :rofl: Still went to the chiro though :lol:


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Just 'cause I have to share... :lol: They NyteMare pulling double duty lol











So we could take the skid steer and do this


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> How'd you know? LOL


cuz only dodge people have that much hate for ford lol

just like Ford people go to this effort:

**** Old Dirty Gas Eater 
Dead Or Dying Garbage Emitter 
Drips Oil Drops Grease Everywhere 
Dem Old Dudes Go Everywhere 
Department of Defense Gravity Experiment 
Dead On Day Guarantee Expires 
Driven Only During Grey Evenings 
Dangerous On Days Gears Engage 
Dead Old Dog Going East 
Dead On Delivery, Go Easy 
Dead On Delivery, Guarantee Expired 
Dear Old Dads Geriatric Express 
Death Overcomes Driver's Generous Ego
Drive Only During Great Emergencies 


your welcome roflmao:rofl:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> cuz only dodge people have that much hate for ford lol
> 
> just like Ford people go to this effort:
> 
> ...


:evil:
I don't like you anymore.... :evil: :evil:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

WSArabians said:


> :evil:
> I don't like you anymore.... :evil: :evil:


 
*gasp*


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! Only you lot could derail a thread as hilariously as this!!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I very well may be going to a chiro and/or massage..lol. It's a little better today (seeing as I didn't try to lift my 50lb roping saddle yet xD ), but I figure it'll get worse and worse the next couple days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> :evil:
> I don't like you anymore.... :evil: :evil:


Yeah, well you ain't exactly on my Top 5 list of people I like, either. :evil:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Yeah, well you ain't exactly on my Top 5 list of people I like, either. :evil:


Ha!
I have it great authority that I'm your most favourite person. EVER.
Nice try.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Iseul said:


> I very well may be going to a chiro and/or massage..lol. It's a little better today (seeing as I didn't try to lift my 50lb roping saddle yet xD ), but I figure it'll get worse and worse the next couple days.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Acupuncture! It's awesome.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roperchick said:


> *gasp*


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Maple said:


> LOL!! Only you lot could derail a thread as hilariously as this!!


¿Quién, yo?

I would never.

And I agree with WSArabians. Acupuncture is awesome


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Ha!
> I have it great authority that I'm your most favourite person. EVER.
> Nice try.


Lies! All lies!!! Well okay, maybe not.....


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> ¿Quién, yo?
> 
> I would never.
> 
> And I agree with WSArabians. Acupuncture is awesome


Pfft, don't give me that. Your halo has tipped a bit to the right.. at least your devil horns have come into use there though, or you may have lost it altogether :lol:


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Maple said:


> Pfft, don't give me that. Your halo has tipped a bit to the right.. at least your devil horns have come into use there though, or you may have lost it altogether :lol:


I have to stop posting then....you know me too well


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

glad your ok... chiro lmt and acupuncture are great!!


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Roperchick said:


> I have to stop posting then....you know me too well


You're not allowed to stop posting.. you guys are my form of entertainment. Who needs telly when we've got HF


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Well..acupuncture isn't going to work, I can't do needles like that..lol.

But, we have success. I can drive perfectly fine (aside from a bit of cringing on bends), but the accident has caused all my original driving fears to come back. Scared of bridges, terrified of semi's, etc..Hopefully those will just go away with time like they did before though.

I'm also getting a rental, so I can make it to work fine. Hopefully they'll give me a truck/SUV and not a low car so it won't get scratched or anything on thw barn's driveway..seeing as I hit dirt/mud with my front bumper and rock flap (plastic) things everytime I drive up/down the driveway, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can ask for a light truck. If they have one available, I don't see why you can't have that instead of a small car.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see why not either. It'd be more*beneficial to them as well since there's much less of a chance of it gettinf scratched and such since most people can tell I do farm stuff on a regular basis, lol.

Well, we'll see how it goes 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Iseul said:


> Well..acupuncture isn't going to work, I can't do needles like that..lol.
> 
> But, we have success. I can drive perfectly fine (aside from a bit of cringing on bends), but the accident has caused all my original driving fears to come back. Scared of bridges, terrified of semi's, etc..Hopefully those will just go away with time like they did before though.
> 
> ...


They're nothing like regular needles. They're like the size of strand of hair. I got one right between my eyes and never felt it. 
I have faith in ya! You can do it.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Lies! All lies!!! Well okay, maybe not.....












:lol:


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Soo..here's a couple pictures I took today. They finally deemed it totalled yesterday.



























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm glad you're okay, don't worry about the car- people got by just fine without them a century ago!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

See..if I could ride to work (and it wasn't 30 miles one way lol) I would, for sure.

But, now a century later, now, no way could I survive without a vehicle..the buses don't even go where I work xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She is definitely squished!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh, and onto my New "discoveries".

Had a massage yesterday that felt GREAT..and now I can't even touch my back/shoulder muscles D: I'm sure they'll feel better tomorrow or the next day though..right? Lol

I've also come to the conclusion that I passed/blacked out for a moment (maybe 2-5 minutes). It doesn't take 15 minutes to come from the hospital to where I was even just cruising 15mph.

I also think I have a concussion..I don't remember ever having to really thinj about putting a sentence together occasionally or messing up simple words..Not to mention I can sleep 14hrs and still ne exhausted after being up for only 2 hours. And my eyes just feel funny..kinda like I'm squinting them 24/7.

AND, I am never going to that medical center for anything ever again. Take me an hour away to get actual treatment/diagnosis. Beyond pathetic that they didn't check me for a concussion or be able to get the shard of glass out of my eye (had to get it myself!!! *rages*).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

